# Youth Pheasant Hunt



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

So, who is taking their youngsters out tomorrow? Mine are still a little too young to go out yet, but I will be helping out by providing some dog service tomorrow since there are quite a few kids that show up that don't have dogs. Just want to give them a good experience and have a good time.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I will be there with my 13 year old daughter. The kids always have fun and see plenty of birds.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

My and my 10 yo daughter will be out at Willard for the 2PM session. Should be fun!


----------



## manithree (Sep 26, 2010)

My 11-year-old son and I will be heading to Huntington. We're new to this, and I'm hoping he'll harvest something tomorrow.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I just got back from helping out the morning session. It sure was fun. Bella sure made me proud she found a lot of birds. I think those kids get a little excited when those birds come up because there sure was some shootin but not a lot of birds falling. But it sure was fun. Here are just a couple of pics I snapped while out there.









Bella pinned this bird down









If you look closely you can see the rooster hunkered down behind the tree. Bella never moved even though the other dog was walking right past the bird and making it move.









The two gunners going in for the flush.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

We hit the 3rd session of the Youth Hunt today. My daughter impressed me with her patience and shooting.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Took my boy out for his last youth hunt. Gage pointed at least 20 birds. And we got home in time to watch Utah get pounded by the Irish. A good day!

[attachment=0:d6duscew]IMG_0994b.jpg[/attachment:d6duscew]


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

looks like the youth hunt was a good day for all of ya.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job helping out and taking your kids out. nice job guys


----------

